# Caitlyn



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

Jenner


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

Booyah, quite lovely. men will feel all kinds of confused feelings but won't want to admit it and they and others will still have insults to sling.    Ha, I love it, what a beauty.  Go Caitlyn!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

I have to admit he looks a bit better than I thought he would.


----------



## Louis (Jun 1, 2015)

She looks great, much better than I expected.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 1, 2015)

Shouldn't that be Kaitlyn with a K ???


----------



## Debby (Jun 1, 2015)

Who is Caitlyn Jenner?  You aren't talking 'Bruce Jenner' by any chance are you?


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

Debby said:


> Who is Caitlyn Jenner?  You aren't talking 'Bruce Jenner' by any chance are you?



Yes, Debbie, that is the who we are speaking of.  

http://www.eonline.com/news/661816/...-debut-as-a-woman-on-the-cover-of-vanity-fair


----------



## Lon (Jun 1, 2015)

Not a bad job.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

You can see the live shoot in the video on this page, just click on the video in the page.  In the video, she looks even better if you ask me. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...aled-bruce-jenner-new-photo-article-1.2242585


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2015)

Reminds me of Julia Roberts, but then again reminds me of Roz from the old TV show," Fraser".


----------



## Debby (Jun 1, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Yes, Debbie, that is the who we are speaking of.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/661816/...-debut-as-a-woman-on-the-cover-of-vanity-fair




Oh my gosh, she looks even better than I ever envisioned she would!  It was the chosen name that threw me off because for some reason I thought she'd chosen Katherine.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd respect him more if he had done the change without all the publicity. He's just an attention whore and I feel sorry for the children that "he"  "Fathered".


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 1, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I'd respect him more if he had done the change without all the publicity. He's just an attention whore and I feel sorry for the children that "he"  "Fathered".


I wonder about this too. Similar to some athletes that come out and announce they are gay. Why make a big deal over it? Just do your thing and live your life.  Now if the purpose is to promote minority rights, that's another story.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 1, 2015)

Damn, he looks good!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

I know Annie Leibovitz is a good photographer, but am I the only one who doesn't think the picture looks anything at all like Bruce Jenner?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

It's called photoshop, gone the big adams apple, suddenly very busty it is Jenner as he wants to be not as he is.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

> it is Jenner as he wants to be not as he is.



Apparently so. But it's being presented as a major "reveal" and an "iconic" cover. It would take a whole lot longer than 6 weeks for him to transform from the person we saw in the interview on April 24 to the person depicted in that Vanity Fair photo.

Gotta go find a good photo of Halle Berry - not that there are any bad ones.nthego:


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

There's a video posted and she pretty much looks the same; do people really get this petty about other people's looks all the time.  My gosh.  We are all so perfect and beautiful aren't we even without or with any work.  If Jenner didn't say anything the everyone would be up in arms about when the change took place, there would still be publicity and people making a fuss over it, so why shouldn't she get ahead of it and at the same time do something to educate those who care to understand.  How emotionally devastating it is to have to live a lie and how finally being able to live free and show how transitioning might be like for those people who are going through similar.

I gather many don't care to listen to the whole story, of Bruce to Caitlyn, but only to look down upon another human being, it's what we do in this society and wonder why we are so F'd up.  We are definitely not a kind society and we continue to show this in how we make quick judgments on people without their details.  We will continue to just flap our mouths because we know how perfect we all are.

Nope, I'm not fun at the party.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

There's a difference between people simply changing appearance and changing (somewhat unsuccessfully) as another sex.  One problem I have is I cheered Bruce as a Olympic champion. Now he completely ruined his Wheaties cereal box cover as that.  It is a lot to process.  Additional thoughts.  He told Diane Sawyer her was not homosexual, had no attraction to males.  Now, as a female what does that mean?  Also he is a Republican and republicans have not been kind to homosexuals, Transvestites, cross dressers, etal, is he now going to refute that which he has been supporting?  You can alter your body but not your DNA.  He is saying now how he doesn't need to lie anymore.  Really?  What exactly is he doing then?  He's lying now about what he was born as.  I am a liberal, I vote to support gay rights, same sex marriage, non-discrimination in the workplace, but I am a Democrat.  How does that stack up against Ms Jenner's allegiance to a party who adamantly oppose it all?   Call me a hater, a hypocrite anything you want but my message is no more mixed than Jenners.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Easily, not everyone fits into the category that you say they should. I support gays, I'm pro choice and I'm not very religious.  Does that mean I'm a democrat? I'm not.


  No, it means you vote for a party that is ANTI those things.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm reminded of Germaine Greer's book _The Female Eunuch. _In it she talks about the stereotypical female beauty - tall, slim hips, hardly any body fat etc - and observes that it is more easily achieved by female impersonators than by the everyday woman. Not intending any disrespect to Bruce/Caitlin but just wanting to say to all the women posters - don't feel jealous of this person. Beauty comes in a plethora of shapes and sizes. And ages.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll make my (hopefully) final post on this subject.  Bruce Jenner had a choice.  He could have died a champion and hero or a media freak.  He chose the latter.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I'm reminded of Germaine Greer's book _The Female Eunuch. _In it she talks about the stereotypical female beauty - tall, slim hips, hardly any body fat etc - and observes that it is more easily achieved by female impersonators than by the everyday woman. Not intending any disrespect to Bruce/Caitlin but just wanting to say to all the women posters - *don't feel jealous of this person.* Beauty comes in a plethora od shapes and sizes. And ages.



Surely you jest. :lofl:

Nothing wrong with the picture - it's beautiful. Just doesn't look remotely like Jenner. If it IS Jenner, some _massive_ photoshopping was done.....which makes it a sham.

("iconic" ? Gimme me a break) :lofl:  :lofl:


....yeah Jim, I'm outta here too.  It's getting almost sad.nthego:


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 1, 2015)

I can understand if a person thinks they will find "inner peace" by living as a different sex than what they were born, but I wonder about the need to demonstrate it in such a flamboyant, exhibitionistic, narcissistic manner; implying that to be a "real woman" is to wear tons of makeup, push up bras, minimal clothing etc. , that it is all about "T&A". I think he/she just  looks like an ordinary drag queen in a RuPaul contest. I guessing that it's 15 Minutes of Fame are running out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Geezerette said:


> I can understand if a person thinks they will find "inner peace" by living as a different sex than what they were born, but I wonder about the need to demonstrate it in such a flamboyant, exhibitionistic, narcissistic manner; implying that to be a "real woman" is to wear tons of makeup, push up bras, minimal clothing etc. , that it is all about "T&A". I think he/she just  looks like an ordinary drag queen in a RuPaul contest. I guessing that it's 15 Minutes of Fame are running out.



There's already speculation that when the "Barbie" thing begins to wear thin, to stay in the headlines there'll be a "ken"to revive it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There's already speculation that when the "Barbie" thing begins to wear thin, to stay in the headlines there'll be a "ken"to revive it.



Remember.. he isn't homosexual....  He's now a lesbian.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 1, 2015)

Geezerette said:


> I can understand if a person thinks they will find "inner peace" by living as a different sex than what they were born, but I wonder about the need to demonstrate it in such a flamboyant, exhibitionistic, narcissistic manner; implying that to be a "real woman" is to wear tons of makeup, push up bras, minimal clothing etc. , that it is all about "T&A". I think he/she just  looks like an ordinary drag queen in a RuPaul contest. I guessing that it's 15 Minutes of Fame are running out.



Geezerette, I tend to agree with you.  I'm wondering if Bruce Jenner thinks being a woman means getting yourself all dolled up in glamorous clothing and makeup and getting your picture on the cover of a major magazine.  Considering the women who seem to have surrounded him for several years, I can see why he would have that mistaken impression.  I do not know the statistics regarding how many men undergo a gender change each year but I'll guess there are dozens, perhaps hundreds.  I wonder what they think of Bruce/Caitlyn Jenner and the way he's approaching it?  Or should I say the way he has the $luxury$ of approaching it?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Remember.. he isn't homosexual....  He's now a lesbian.



Oh yeah!  He'll be seeking a "Barbie".  I can see his ad now.  "Wealthy new 'Barbie' seeks another 'Barbie' who doesn't look "too" close."


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Geezerette, I tend to agree with you.  I'm wondering if Bruce Jenner thinks being a woman means getting yourself all dolled up in glamorous clothing and makeup and getting your picture on the cover of a major magazine.  Considering the women who seem to have surrounded him for several years, I can see why he would have that mistaken impression.  I do not know the statistics regarding how many men undergo a gender change each year but I'll guess there are dozens, perhaps hundreds.  I wonder what they think of Bruce/Caitlyn Jenner and the way he's approaching it?  Or should I say the way he has the $luxury$ of approaching it?



I agree with this too...  He doesn't have a clue about what it means to be a woman..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Jenner is 6'2"+, in five inch heels he'll be 6'7", how many dance partners is he gonna get?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2015)

She has the "body of a woman but the heart and stomach of a man" ***. Sounds like Good Queen Bess

***much liberty taken with the quotation.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner looks marvelous! Go girl!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2015)

Until all genders receive parity, attention is needed. Some of comments posted on this thread clearly illustrate how illusive gender equality is, and how important exposure remains. Were the suffragettes who marched for Women's Sufferage, attention whores? You bet your butt they were, and I am THANKFUL.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Caitlyn Jenner looks marvelous! Go girl!



I agree with you. Sometimes people just let their own envy get the best of them you think?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2015)

April, you got it! Also, many don't like having their definition of what constitutes womanhood questioned/threatened. Caitlyn is one of the sisterhood now, and I will defend her as such against any and all mean spirited remarks from those who proudly sail the good ship Self Righteous across the Sexist Sea, out of the Port of Bigotry, led out by the Tug Hypocracy. Lol. There, I am done with this stuff.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2015)

More photos from Facebook


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

I lost a valued friend from this issue.  I will never cancel a friend for disagreeing on a single issue.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 2, 2015)

I want to know how she got that beautiful skin at 65. I'd sure like a jar of it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

You and me both Butterfly.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I'd respect him more if he had done the change without all the publicity. He's just an attention whore and I feel sorry for the children that "he"  "Fathered".



Are you kidding? She can't blow her nose in private anymore.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 2, 2015)

What does it matter to anyone else? Not hurting anyone and may help other people living a lie come clean. ALL cover models have photoshopping and extreme makeup....I'm sure we won't see her so glammed up at the supermarket. 

If I'm going to get my knickers in a knot I prefer it's for something serious.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

You are so right mitchezz.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> You are so right mitchezz.



I ALWAYS am Shalimar....just ask my kids!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> What does it matter to anyone else? Not hurting anyone and may help other people living a lie come clean. ALL cover models have photoshopping and extreme makeup....I'm sure we won't see her so glammed up at the supermarket.
> 
> If I'm going to get my knickers in a knot I prefer it's for something serious.




I agree.... but to be fair... SHE is putting it all out there, so people are allowed to think and say what they please..  SHE is hardly a private person.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Somehow a sexy photo shoot is distracting and seems to take away from the message in my never humble opinion...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

Mitchezz, HaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Somehow a sexy photo shoot is distracting and seems to take away from the message in my never humble opinion...



My point was that Bruce/Caitlyn is making this entire process very public, and the sexy photo shoot makes that quite evident.. as well as his upcoming reality show documenting his/her entire transition.   It is very evident he... (or I suppose SHE now although "she" will NEVER be a biological woman as every cell in her body still carries the XY chromosome) , wants the attention, or she wouldn't be this public about it.   No one knows what's in her heart.  IS she being so open for the money and notoriety?  Or is she really altruistic in wanting to be and example to others transgendered people. That's something only  Caitlyn knows for sure.  

To me personally, it really doesn't matter..  I don't CARE what Bruce did... or Caitlyn does.  AND I certainly wouldn't get upset with someone who felt differently..or lose a friendship over it.  That's simply petty IMO.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Fortunately the whole thing is academic for most of us.  Who would want to be saddled with such an issue?  So long as she has found some peace we should probably let it be...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

Agreed...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Agreed!?  Wow!  QS, this could be a first...nthego:


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I agree.... but to be fair... SHE is putting it all out there, so people are allowed to think and say what they please.. SHE is hardly a private person.



I don't agree with what mitchezz is saying (more about that in a minute), but I do agree with the rest of what you said, QS.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I lost a valued friend from this issue.  I will never cancel a friend for disagreeing on a single issue.



Don't worry, Jim.  This too shall pass. You'll see.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 2, 2015)

We all need to step back, take a deep breath and, where necessary, agree to disagree.  I'd hate to see valuable friendships lost over this issue.  Think about it.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Ditto.  What Shali said.



....another ditto here.....


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

I hear you, QS, but there are lines you don't cross, that is the difference. You are passionate about your beliefs, but courageous enough to state them publicly, and accept the consequences of your actions, that is what integrity is about. Kudos.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't care.... It's not my thread... I just posted the pic... and I didn't even comment in the OP...   This thing just grew wings and flew....  carry on..


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 2, 2015)

Glinda said:


> We all need to step back, take a deep breath and, where necessary, agree to disagree.  I'd hate to see valuable friendships lost over this issue.  Think about it.



I was looking to say this, but you beat me to it.

My view of the Jenner gender reassignment:  if it fits for Jenner then that's all that matters.    I think that the procedure went well, it's hard to make a 65 year old man look like a 40 something woman.


Technically, Jenner will always be a man- the DNA cannot be changed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

That's for sure.. Jenner missed all the fun...  Getting his first period... Cramps every month... giving birth... Post partem depression... Pre-menopause..  hot flashes, night sweats... and finally menopause itself..  What did he have?.. complete and total adoration as a sports hero...  so NOW he gets to say he's a woman?   Well, ok... he looks pretty good.. and I'm glad he's happy now, but he never earned his woman cred... but hey... I'm sorry he suffered so much.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2015)

Caitlyn is a young girls name.  At Jenner's age he should have chosen something like Gladys  or  Matilda.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> He's actually going to look better than a 65 y old woman because he didn't have to go thru,menopause which can age a woman.



This is true, I imagine some might find that problematic.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

In this woman's opinion,  no one is ever old enough to be called Gladys or Matilda. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

My name is Cat, don't plan on changing it even when I become aged. It has been my nickname for decades, and I am comfortable with it. Of course, I could always change my name to John. Lol. Teasing you, Falcon. Lol.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 2, 2015)

This person suffered the misery of living a lie for most of her life. Her situation happens to be one which none of us have any personal experience with, and so I don't see how any of us can fault her for choosing to do what for her feels right. I applaud her.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

I concur Josiah. I don't understand why some individuals scorn her.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> My name is Cat, don't plan on changing it even when I become aged. It has been my nickname for decades, and I am comfortable with it. Of course, I could always change my name to John. Lol. Teasing you, Falcon. Lol.



  What?     And go thru life named after a bathroom?!   How about Jane ?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

John, you are too funny! You do realise the other incarnation of 'John' don't you? Lol.  Perhaps you should consider a name change yourself? Lol.:love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2015)

You mean a Pavement Princess' "customer"?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought this thread had died of natural causes,but since it hasn't I will say this.  I haven't posted anything here I regret.  I believe some here take this issue far too seriously and too personal.  End of message.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the entertainment. How does another old news sex change warrant so much media hype, I wonder.  

Give us women more credit. I would sooner be jealous of a warthog! Jenner followed his dream and now he is a she, like many others, so what.  

I would be more impressed by actual life saving medical breakthroughs, wouldn't you?


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 2, 2015)

grumpy ol' man said:


> View attachment 18374



roflmao


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 2, 2015)

A cure for cancer would be nice.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I agree.... but to be fair... SHE is putting it all out there, so people are allowed to think and say what they please..  SHE is hardly a private person.



QS....I meant why are people getting upset when it has no effect on them. I can understand that not everyone will approve but some seem to be taking it personally. Yes she is going public but we all know that keeping it private was never going to happen!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2015)

Mitchezz, I applaud your rationale, sadly not everyone has such a balanced approach. If they did, I would have been without a job decades ago. Lol.


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2015)

Way to go Caitlyn. Thumbs way up.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Heard more tonight about the surgeries and photo session.  Some things I was wondering about were cleared up.



I really haven't cared enough to read up on the details... but now you have me curious.. guess I have to find out the nitty gritty...   lol!!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 3, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Thanks for the entertainment. How does another old news sex change warrant so much media hype, I wonder.
> 
> Give us women more credit. I would sooner be jealous of a warthog! Jenner followed his dream and now he is a she, like many others, so what.
> 
> I would be more impressed by actual life saving medical breakthroughs, wouldn't you?



Oh yes.........but the thread has been entertaining. For the most part.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 3, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Oh yes.........but the thread has been entertaining. For the most part.



Yes, quite entertaining...that's what we like!


----------



## Josiah (Jun 3, 2015)

The phenomena that a transgender child experiences of feeling like girl but having the body of a boy (or the other way around) are very hard to wrap your mind around. As I was growing up I felt like I was me. I knew I was a boy, and I had learned by experience what was expected of a boy, but I don't recall any innate messages coming from deep inside me that said this is how it should feel to be a boy. It's these deeply innate gender specific messages that the transgender child experiences very profoundly because they are contradict what he is being told. I think what fascinates people about the transgender phenomena is the existence of this deeply innate gender identification feelings, which if you're not transgender you're hardly aware of because the messages from the outside completely agree with the messages from the inside.


----------



## oldman (Jun 3, 2015)

IMO, he should have let his body alone and just dressed like a female and put makeup on. Personally, I think that he is a sick person. One thing that he cannot change is his male DNA. I also don't understand why so many people are good with his transformation. I can go along with people wanting to be happy, but is he? I would like to look 25 again, but that's not going to happen.

He, she can do whatever. It's none of my business. However,  the person is 60-something and just now decided to do this.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 3, 2015)

oldman said:


> IMO, he should have let his body alone and just dressed like a female and put makeup on. Personally, I think that he is a sick person. One thing that he cannot change is his male DNA. I also don't understand why so many people are good with his transformation. I can go along with people wanting to be happy, but is he? I would like to look 25 again, but that's not going to happen.
> 
> He, she can do whatever. It's none of my business. However,  the person is 60-something and just now decided to do this.



He probably just finally decided to do what he'd wanted to all his life because he's had to deal with just such attitudes of being called sick or perverted or told to just deal with it.  Where did he say he wanted to look 25?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

Annie, I don't think OM meant that Jenner said anything about looking 25, I think he was saying HE (OM) would like to look 25 again (meaning surgery changes nothing really).  At least that's the way I read it.


----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow, I'm out of touch for three days and there's a major shootout.  

My opinion......be a woman, be a man, your choice.  As long as I don't have to pay for the transformation, I have no dog in the fight.   But I do have to agree that there has to be some MAJOR photoshopping or maybe some spackling done there.  No way did he go from Bruce Jenner _wanting_ to look like a woman to Bruce Jenner _being _a rather stunning woman in that short amount of time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Annie, I don't think OM meant that Jenner said anything about looking 25, I think he was saying HE (OM) would like to look 25 again (meaning surgery changes nothing really).  At least that's the way I read it.



Gotcha.  Think you're right.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 3, 2015)

Personally, I don't relate to the whole thing. Surgery, hormones, sexy clothes, makeup, hairstyle, provocative poses, etc. still don't make him a woman, IMO.  He is a transgendered man to me. He has my sympathy, but I don't really get it. He's got the DNA of a man, but his mind is that of a woman. He even had the hormones of a man. He's not gay either. To me it seems like a condition that is mental.  But he's very very rich and can pay the money to do what he wants, as do so many others.  So no, I don't understand how it works, but I don't have to.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2015)

As I think I mentioned before (although probably before many of you joined this forum) we have longtime friends (well,a friend now as the wife died suddenly last year) whose daughter is in the process of gender reassignment. I was in the delivery room when Sarah was born 25 years ago and growing up she always seemed like a very happy girly-girl. Then as a teen she got a little outlandish-green hair,gauges in her ears) and on high school graduation day came out to her parents that she was gay. Then,about two years ago,she told them she identified as male and was going to seek gender reassignment. I don`t know too much about what is going on with him right now because there was a rift between him and his dad when his dad became engaged to another woman a few months after his mom died. And the new woman has a young adult daughter who is very ill and requires frequent visits to the Children`s Hospital in san Francisco so we don`t get to visit with our friend much. But I did see on Sarah (now Spencer) FB page that he and his gf (same girl he was with before) have moved from San Francisco to Seattle,WA and appear to be doing well. Spencer now has a goatee and looks very male. Don`t know what,if any,surgery he has had. Although I was a bit shocked at first,I now feel that if he`s happy,what business is it of mine? I feel the same about Caitlyn Jenner. I don`t read any of the articles about her because I really don`t care. I did start to watch the TV interview but lost interest very quickly and changed the channel. I just don`t see that it`s newsworthy.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2015)

> Although I was a bit shocked at first,I now feel that if he`s happy,what business is it of mine? I feel the same about Caitlyn Jenner. I don`t read any of the articles about her because I really don`t care. I did start to watch the TV interview but lost interest very quickly and changed the channel. I just don`t see that it`s newsworthy.



Mrs R, I hear what you’re saying.  But the Kardashian/Jenner lives are not private.  They have willingly and enthusiastically made their personal lives everyone’s business, and they have made a LOT of money from doing that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Mrs R, I hear what you’re saying.  But the Kardashian/Jenner lives are not private.  They have willingly and enthusiastically made their personal lives everyone’s business, and they have made a LOT of money from doing that.



Not only has he and the K's sought the limelight at every turn in the past but now Jenner has a new series coming to TV called "I am Cait" which premiers July 28.  I won't be watching.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree. They do make every aspect of their lives public (or at least so it seems) so why not this. But it doesn`t mean any of us has to watch or listen to it. You know,I didn`t even know who the Kardashians were until way late in the game-I guess I have to say I still don`t know much about them or even how many of them there are. Those kinds of shows just aren`t something I watch or follow. Just don`t have any interest.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 3, 2015)

If I had his money, as well as the inclination to have surgeries, Hell... I'd just as soon look forty rather than 60.. who wouldn't.  So I don't think that's strange at all.  However, he has chosen to make all this public.  Most women "having a little work done" don't..  AND most women aren't famous so no one really cares anyway.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2015)

> However, he has chosen to make all this public



Yes, QS, that is what some people (especially the one who has gotten so angry/furious and blasted posters) seem to be conveniently forgetting (or ignoring). Bruce/Caitlyn CHOSE to make it public. Maybe a small part of the reason was to "help" other transgendered people, but Caitlyn will also make a HUGE amount of money - and you can be sure it won't all go to charity (if any). The motive was not altruism.

As far as the new Caitlyn TV show, I don't have the E! channel, and I'm not going to get it. And Mrs. R, while it's true "we" don't have to watch it, but even if nobody on SF watches it, it won't make any difference. Millions of others _will_.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

"She" IS an older man.  Organs may change but DNA can't.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2015)

Where is the compassion for this individual's decades long struggle? Public or not, this type of conflict drives people to suicide, as this therapist is well aware. I applaud her courage. No one but she knows what her true gender is. I am saddened by the reaction of many on this thread, I think it is time for me to walk away from the gender police. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

LynnD said:


> But shouldn't the hormones she's taking be changing her voice...a little at least?



I dunno.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

This post and it's replies taught me one thing, some here who have professed friendship proved how fragile it was to begin with.  Maybe that's the good of it, it flushed out hypocrisy of those whose "friendship" can end on a single difference of opinion. To that extent, thank you Bruce.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Where is the compassion for this individual's decades long struggle? Public or not, this type of conflict drives people to suicide, as this therapist is well aware. I applaud her courage. No one but she knows what her true gender is. I am saddened by the reaction of many on this thread, I think it is time for me to walk away from the gender police. Lol.



Maybe it is.  If you feel you need to lecture people whose opinion differs then do what you need to do.  No one is evil here.  No one wishes him harm.  No one has expressed any such feelings.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Where is the compassion for this individual's decades long struggle? Public or not, this type of conflict drives people to suicide, as this therapist is well aware. I applaud her courage. No one but she knows what her true gender is. I am saddened by the reaction of many on this thread, I think it is time for me to walk away from the gender police. Lol.




What ever happened to people having the right in this forum to discuss their opinion?  Because we all don't gush and goosh over Bruce's decisions and the results,  doesn't mean we don't understand that he must have had a difficult time for the last 65 years hiding his true gender identity..   IT must have been hard for him.... we get that... but do we all have to think he is the most georgeous stunning "woman" that ever lived to prove to you that we feel sorry for him?  No... sorry... I still think he looks like a Vegas drag queen.. and that's how it is.   But if he is happy now.. more power to him.  He paid for it... he deserves it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

quicksilver said:


> what ever happened to people having the right in this forum to discuss their opinion?  Because we all don't gush and goosh over bruce's decisions and the results doesn't mean we don't understand that he must have had a difficult time for the last 65 years hiding his true gender identity..   It must have been hard for him.... We get that... But do we all have to think he is the most georgeous stunning "woman" that ever lived to prove to you that we feel sorry for him?  No... Sorry... I still think he looks like a vegas drag queen.. And how it is.   But if he is happy now.. More power to him.  He paid for it... He deserves it.



ditto


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 3, 2015)

Double ditto.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 3, 2015)

LynnD said:


> He also just got awarded this...
> 
> http://www.wcpo.com/sports/caitlyn-...on-to-honor-jenner-angers-some-hill-suporters
> 
> Do you think they gave it to the right person?



Out of the two.......no.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

ESPN F***** up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 3, 2015)

LynnD said:


> He also just got awarded this...
> 
> http://www.wcpo.com/sports/caitlyn-...on-to-honor-jenner-angers-some-hill-suporters
> 
> Do you think they gave it to the right person?



Absolutely NOT...  that's a shame.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yes,
> And Mrs. R, while it's true "we" don't have to watch it, but even if nobody on SF watches it, it won't make any difference. Millions of others _will_.



I really wasn`t referring to "we" as in those of us on SF. I meant "we" as in the millions of people to whom it`s available to watch. And yes,there will no doubt be millions of people who will watch it. Waste of time IMO but to each his own.

I do also wonder if this sudden acceleration of Bruce`s gender change might not have something to do with avoiding jail time should he be found guilty of vehicular manslaughter-I think that case is still under investigation,isn`t it? At the very least,it could afford him private accomodations..


----------



## Josiah (Jun 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Maybe it is.  If you feel you need to lecture people whose opinion differs then do what you need to do.  No one is evil here.  No one wishes him harm.  No one has expressed any such feelings.



Off the subject, Jim I can't figure out your new avatar image.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2015)

Mrs R – I really don’t think Jenner is trying to sidestep/avoid any charges relating to the accident.  It was an accident, and I’m sure s/he feels awful about it.  However, s/he surely faces a civil suit which will probably be settled out of court.

But I really don’t think the accident and the repercussions are related to the transgendering.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 3, 2015)

These people are acting much too fast without thinking. Lauren Hill is much more deserving.

Think back to the time those folks in Oslo awarded the Peace Prize  to a president who was barely into office and didn't do anything about peace at the time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Off the subject, Jim I can't figure out your new avatar image.



It's a Bottle of cold Miller High Life beer, a doohicky and part of my computer screen.  Shows how simple my life is.  It's just a fun thing, going away soon.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Also and I don't know how much money he got or what he did with it from the Diane Sawyer interview and the cover of vanity Fair but if he was so concerned about helping all the transgender people maybe he should have payed for a few who couldn't afford it to have the sex change or whatever they need. Just my opinion.



Jenner was very wealthy before the transgender situation.

He got nothing from the Diane Sawyer interview - ABC does not pay for interviews.
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...it-crossover-q-diane-sawyer-article-1.2103474

The Vanity Fair cover is another story.  Big time money; it will break sales records.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Mrs R – I really don’t think Jenner is trying to sidestep/avoid any charges relating to the accident.  It was an accident, and I’m sure s/he feels awful about it.  However, s/he surely faces a civil suit which will probably be settled out of court.
> 
> But I really don’t think the accident and the repercussions are related to the transgendering.



I should have checked before I posted. The last I heard it was a possibility that he could be charged with misdemeanor manslaughter. Sounds like he still could be but not likely. The only charges would be unsafe speed and following too closely.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's a Bottle of cold Miller High Life beer, a doohicky and part of my computer screen.  Shows how simple my life is.  It's just a fun thing, going away soon.



Gee,and here I thought you were a San Francisco Giants fan.....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Gee,and here I thought you were a San Francisco Giants fan.....



Diamond Backs and Cardinals.  But the other one is gone and this means Senior Forums spelled out with JuicyFruits candy. LOL


----------



## Josiah (Jun 3, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Then let's see how much he gives the transgender community.



The consensus of the serious commentators on this subject that I've been reading seems to be that Caitlyn has advanced the cause of transgender acceptance astonishingly. I think members of the transgender community are overjoyed that in this one episode millions of people have been forced to think about a complex aspect of life for a significant minority of our fellow citizens.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Diamond Backs and Cardinals.  But the other one is gone and this means Senior Forums spelled out with JuicyFruits candy. LOL



Gee Jim,  I thought they were rubies.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Thats great and I'm really happy about that but I meant monetary help. There are many transgender people that can't get the surgeries because of lack of funds. Not many have the money to end up looking like Caitlyn.



True.  Advancing the cause, helping society to accept, helping those who want to transtion feel better about themselves, etc. etc. is great.  But most don't come close to having the resources to even come close to looking like Caitlyn.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 3, 2015)

Sixty years ago (1956) George Jorgensen became Christine Jorgensen. There are a lot of parallels to the Bruce/Caitlin story. Christine transgendered in her mid twenties.

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-20544095


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes DW and Christine took her lumps too.  It's part of the deal.  I remember it well.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 3, 2015)

Gee, I forgot all about him.....er  HER.    Thanks for the update  DW.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 3, 2015)

And then there is Chaz Bono who transitioned from Chastity. 





Does he cop the same backlash? I see that there is a lot of interest in his body weight but other than that, how is he regarded by the public?

I'm starting to wonder why Bruce/Caitlin is getting such a negative reaction. Is it because there is disappointment that a successful male athlete should want to be a woman ? I know zilch about Jenner and the Kardashians so I'm rather curious about what is actually going on here.


----------



## chic (Jun 4, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> True. Advancing the cause, helping society to accept, helping those who want to transtion feel better about themselves, etc. etc. is great. But most don't come close to having the resources to even come close to looking like Caitlyn.



Transgenders aside, a lot of WOMEN don't have the wealth to look like Caitlyn.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Chic, if I win the 'lootery', we can go get done up. Lifted, stretched, tightened up, filled out, lipo'd, the whole nine yards, all on me! Deal? Men also, if they wish. Lol. We got moves!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Shalimar but what I really need is a hip replacement, two new knees and regular physio on the shoulders. 
Will the lootery stretch to me transforming into a cyborg.?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Chic, if I win the 'lootery', we can go get done up. Lifted, stretched, tightened up, filled out, lipo'd, the whole nine yards, all on me! Deal? Men also, if they wish. Lol. We got moves!



I'd like to be perky again.  And get rid of the upper lip wrinkles, but I'm fine with the other wrinkles.  I earned them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> And then there is Chaz Bono who transitioned from Chastity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've thought about Chas...    Here's the thing for me.   Chastity was a Lesbian.. She felt she was in the body of a woman, but was actually a man.. and she liked women.  As a male, he still likes women and he is a heterosexual man.  People can understand that.

Bruce on the other hand, has proclaimed himself to be a heterosexual man who is trapped in the body of a male and feels like a woman.. SO...Now Caitlin is a homosexual woman.. ie... lesbian.    A bit more difficult to comprehend don't you think?  Plus.. Chas looks like a normal fat little man..You see men that look like him every day.     Caitlin is a 6'4" oddity.  Have you seen many 6'4" women?  Will many Lesbian women even be interested in him?  Who knows.. He does have lots of money after all.

I don't think you can say people are giving Caitlin "backlash".... People are just expressing their confusion..  No one really gives a rats ass other than the fact that he as been in our face for the last week... and we are giving our opinions... that is ok... right?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2015)

> I don't think you can say people are giving Caitlin "backlash".... People are just expressing their confusion..  No one really gives a rats ass other than the fact that he as been in our face for the last week... and we are giving our opinions... that is ok... right?



IMO people everywhere are reacting as if this is a new phenomenon, which it is not, as history shows. When will this become an unremarkable event?
I suppose the answer is when the glossy magazines stop putting it on the front cover.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Nothing new is so true.  I remember Christine Jorgenson, do you?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2015)

I remember various articles about her but in 1956 I wouldn't have been very aware.
I think we might have seen her featured in the newsreels at the movies.

We didn't have TV in OZ in 1956.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Actually I think people are reacting more to who it is and the way he went about it rather than the transgender issue.



Very true... It's more about Bruce Jenner than it is about transgender..  Not every person going through gender reassignment gets a multipage spread in Vanity Fair glammed to the hilt.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Very true... It's more about Bruce Jenner than it is about transgender..  Not every person going through gender reassignment gets a multipage spread in Vanity Fair glammed to the hilt.



Ditto.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 4, 2015)

LynnD said:


> They say smoking causes a lot of those upper lip wrinkles, wish I would have thought of that when I smoked.
> 
> Caitlyn smokes, will she quit now or just get more plastic surgery to remove them.   I'm being catty again.



Yea, everybody gets them eventually but I think you get them sooner and worse when you smoke, which I did for 25 years.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 4, 2015)

Since you are all so interested in Bruce, you might want to note his tv series on July 26 on ET/PT

"I AM CAIT"

Eight-Part ,1 hour series will premiere at 9pm.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

DW you are in OZ so you don't get to be bombarded every single day on TV, Radio, Newspapers and magazines about Jenner, Kardashian activities like we in America do.  THAT is one of the main reasons for the interest and probably the negativity as well.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 4, 2015)

Regarding Chaz Bono, he was only famous because his mother is Cher.  Of course his transition was different than Bruce/Caitlyn because he went from female Chastity to male Chaz. Then in 2011 he went on Dancing with the Stars and got more notoriety.

Btw Christine Jorgensen transitioned in 1951, Renee Richards in 1975.

In addition to Caitlyn, none of these people were/are poor.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> DW you are in OZ so you don't get to be bombarded every single day on TV, Radio, Newspapers and magazines about Jenner, Kardashian activities like we in America do.  THAT is one of the main reasons for the interest and probably the negativity as well.


That's what I am beginning to realise. I guess it would be the same if one of our champion Aussie Rules stars decided to do the same thing. Many people would be appalled, not because of what he was doing, but by who was doing it.


----------



## chic (Jun 5, 2015)

chic said:


> Transgenders aside, a lot of WOMEN don't have the wealth to look like Caitlyn.



Hehehe. I'm doing okay with the anti aging bit Shal, but I wish I had more money at times to just glam it up. I love shoes, jewelry, designer bags and all those girly things that make life worth living. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

HaHa, Chic, I love Shoes and jewellery also. I would cover both my forearms in silver bangles/bracelets if I could. As for the plastic stuff, perhaps once, but at some point one gets old. Lol.


----------



## merlin (Jun 5, 2015)

Russell Brands take on Caitlyn:


----------



## Cookie (Jun 5, 2015)

He makes excellent points and I like his hand gestures...I wonder if he rehearses his talk. Thanks Merlin, that was very good.


----------



## merlin (Jun 5, 2015)

Cookie said:


> He makes excellent points and I like his hand gestures...I wonder if he rehearses his talk. Thanks Merlin, that was very good.



Thanks Cookie, I agree he makes good points, I don't think he rehearses, but he is an actor so maybe, I am a fellow Gemini, so I tend to identify with him more than some, we can be show-offs and a bit shallow at times, but I feel his heart is in the right place, as is mine when I last looked nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 5, 2015)

It is a self evident truth (may I use that phrase?) that not all religious people disapprove of people like Bruce/Caitlin and that there are many people who are not religious who do. Categorising people is always very difficult but we love to do it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 5, 2015)

Human?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

Enjoyed Russell's take on this Merlin. Fortunately not all religious people espouse intolerance, but too many people religious and otherwise get their knickers in a knot over this subject. It is tedious. Lynn, you are our resident angel.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

I like Russell's hand gestures also Cookie. Reminds me of my son, who went through French Immersion in school, and absorbed the expressiveness of Québécois  conversation. Lol.


----------



## merlin (Jun 5, 2015)

LynnD said:


> I'm going to disagree here a little.  I'm not religious but I do know religious people  maybe not far right religious but religious and they don't care about Bruce Jenner being transgender.
> 
> Am I banished?  Can I still be your angel, Merlin...you need one!



Banished??? no no no!!! of course not I need my angel, I have become attached :love_heart:


----------



## merlin (Jun 5, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Thank you...I thought stones might be thrown my way, lol.



Good heavens (is that the right phrase) throwing stones at an angel is *not allowed*, its on a par with taking a mermaid to a sushi bar. nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

Merlin, you are so sensitive. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you so much for your sacrifice, angel.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 5, 2015)

I love sushi, and I  prefer the veggie ones. Very delish!  But as I'm certainly no angel, I eat fish at times too.  So very sorry, Shali.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 5, 2015)

I love sashimi...  which is what most people believe to be sushi..

http://www.diffen.com/difference/Sashimi_vs_Sushi


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

It is ok, Cookie, I understand. Just try not to eat any of my friends, sniff....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 5, 2015)

LynnD said:


> I too prefer the raw fish to the rolls that have the sticky rice, etc but I didn't want to tell Shalimar that.
> 
> I love ahi tuna, either seared or cut up in a marinade...yummy.



OMG... my absolute favorite to order in a good seafood restaurant.. Sesame seared and red on the inside..  But must be what they call sushi grade... ie.. frozen at subzero temps for x number of days. 

The only concern any inspectors have is referred to as the parasite destruction guarantee, which is accomplished by ‘freezing and storing seafood at -4°F (-20°C) or below for 7 days (total time), or freezing at -31°F (-35°C) or below until solid and storing at -31°F (-35°C) or below for 15 hours, or freezing at -31°F (-35°C) or below until solid and storing at -4°F (-20°C) or below for 24 hours’ which is sufficient to kill parasites. The FDA’s Food Code recommends these freezing conditions to retailers who provide fish intended for raw consumption.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 5, 2015)

Getting back on topic.....Does Bruce like sushi, raw fish,sticky rice?
Does he swim with the mermaids?


----------



## Glinda (Jun 5, 2015)

Shali, you might want to sit down for this.  I'm not giving up salmon - even if it's your favorite cousin.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 5, 2015)

Shali, sorry I have to confess to eating salmon and haddock and I'll be having some lobster & crab on my trip to Rhode Island.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe some little sardines in wine - or caviar and champagne?  We know that in the ocean, it's bigger fish eat smaller fish --- laws of nature.  She might enjoy a treat!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Shali, sorry I have to confess to eating salmon and haddock and I'll be having some lobster & crab on my trip to Rhode Island.



Say "hi" to my first girlfriend in Narragansett, should have married her when I had the chance....Sigh


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 5, 2015)

[video]http://www.beyondsalmon.com/2013/06/worms-in-fish-video.html[/video]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

Ohhhhh, the betrayal! I need a drink, and a, no, make that two mermen. Weeping uncontrollably.....Glenfiddich to my rescue, sniff.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 5, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Say "hi" to my first girlfriend in Narragansett, should have married her when I had the chance....Sigh



We'll be visiting my brother in Newport.  Then being tourists in Boston, etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ohhhhh, the betrayal! I need a drink, and a, no, make that two mermen. Weeping uncontrollably.....Glenfiddich to my rescue, sniff.



Shali, so sorry!  I'll send you a bottle of Glenfiddich.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks, Annie, perhaps two? Sniff.


----------



## jujube (Jun 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ohhhhh, the betrayal! I need a drink, and a, no, make that two mermen. Weeping uncontrollably.....Glenfiddich to my rescue, sniff.



Going to the Mermaids in Marshall! festival and parade this afternoon.  Maybe I can find you a couple of mermen up there in the mountains.  I guess I can get them down to sea level with them drying up....


----------



## merlin (Jun 5, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Even though he's in Russia, Merlin can console you...he is a sorcerer after all....let him work some magic.



Oh dear I go out for a beer and come back to find everyone wants to eat our resident mermaids friends, don't worry Shali I will put a spell on them so you can whisk your friends away to safer waters, or if its too late I will send you two mermen and a bottle, nay a case of Glenfiddich? ......nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought this thread was about Jenner, I guess somehow it got "a little" off track?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you, dear Merlin.layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks, Jujube. Mountain mermen are sooo muscly. Sigh.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 5, 2015)

Esther Jenner opens up about the experience of meeting her daughter, Caitlyn Jenner, for the first time in a new interview.


The 89-year-old told People magazine that "it was a wonderful day" for both mother and daughter, noting, "It takes so much courage to do what she's doing."


"I love her, and she's happy," she added. "That's all that matters."


Still, she admitted that adapting to the news has been an ongoing process: "It's going to take some time, but I will adjust."

Well all I can say is good for her.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Caitlyn will receive the Arthur Ashe award tomorrow.

Here's what Bob Costas said about it:

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/06/bob...-ashe-award-criticize-crass-exploitation-play


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2015)

It may be exploitative on some level, but I believe it also speaks to Caitlyn's athletic accomplishments, and provides positive exposure for the transgender community. I am comfortable with her receiving the award.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

I can't help but think of Arthur Ashe. What a shame, gone at age 49.

The awards will air tomorrow (Wednesday) night on ABC.


----------



## Linda (Jul 15, 2015)

I was shocked when I saw the photo.  Looking good!  As far as being an attention hound, when you are that famous, it's hard not to be.  Might as well go with it.  If she were hiding it'd just fire up the media even more.

I do have to wonder, if I had the $ and the guts could I be made to look that hot??  I wouldn't do it, but I'm just wondering how good could the surgeons make me look?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ohhhhh, the betrayal! I need a drink, and a, no, make that two mermen. Weeping uncontrollably.....Glenfiddich to my rescue, sniff.



Sorry, Shalimar, I had salmon for dinner -- hope it wasn't a friend of yours.  Was delicious, though . . . .


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2015)

Cruel, cruel, Butterfly!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2015)

Caitlyn will be presented with her award after the next commercial.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 20, 2015)

Jenner could face criminal charges for fatal car accident last Feb.

http://abc7chicago.com/news/investigators-recommend-manslaughter-charge-for-caitlyn-jenner/949446/

Charges could include driving too fast for conditions.


----------



## Linda (Aug 20, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Jenner could face criminal charges for fatal car accident last Feb.
> 
> http://abc7chicago.com/news/investigators-recommend-manslaughter-charge-for-caitlyn-jenner/949446/
> 
> Charges could include driving too fast for conditions.


If Caitlyn is responsible for that accident she shouldn't get off just because she is another pretty face.  And I wonder, will she say she is innocent because Bruce was driving back then?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 20, 2015)

> will she say she is innocent because Bruce was driving back then?



A variation of the "evil twin" defense. :laugh:
Seriously, though, I doubt it...I think Bruce/Caitlyn will take responsibility (financially), but a manslaughter charge is serious. Guess time will tell.


----------

